
Pogreb: Embedded key-value store for read-heavy workloads written in Go - GordonS
https://github.com/akrylysov/pogreb
======
tmaly
This looks interesting. I wonder how well it handles multi-gig sized loads.

------
URfejk
In my language, pogreb means funeral.

Epic fail.

:)

